
This Game Is Bad for You - smacktoward
http://shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=41853
======
baud147258
The title should be changed to say "Twitter is bad for you", since it is
closer to the intent of the article. I think Shamus Young (the author) used
game since he began with a gamified view of Twitter and most of his articles
are about games, but as it stands, the current title is not useful.

